# 8Dio Basstard: Released!



## Kralc (Jun 20, 2012)

How did James Cameron come to hear it?

And I like the name. I read it as bass-turd first though


----------



## mk282 (Jun 20, 2012)

What the F does a movie director's opinion on realism have to do with supporting a product with bugs and problems?


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh my god, no way?!! If James Cameron him self said Requiem is the best live he ever heard, that now makes me think it's the best live choir I've ever heard. :D


----------



## paulcole (Jun 20, 2012)

Folmann @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> James Cameron recently heard Requiem Pro in 5.1 and claimed it was the best live choir he ever heard - and in all honesty - that is where we are at. Yet we are working on the Requiem Pro update, which involves a substantial redesign in several ways. But we are also committed to creating- and supporting new products.



:lol: :lol: 

I'll give you enormous credit for setting yourself up for some serious abuse on the above.

I don't think it matters one iota if The Archangel Gabriel thinks it's the best sounding choir in the universe. I agree with Stephens' post about it sounding great. It does. I don't have it but I am/was sorely tempted to buy it until all the posts about Adagio updates started appearing. Which is annoying when you want something.

Really short anecdote (everyone has millions). Yesterday I drove 48 miles on the say so of a sales person after a telephone conversation to go and look at and try something out. Get there and they tell me they haven't got it in anymore because they sold it late yesterday evening. No apology or anything. Might you have phoned to save me a trip? No, didn't think. Sorry. OK then I'll just drive 48 miles back again then. Thanks. We'll have it in again early next week. Fuck off.

That's the difficulty with sales support or whatever you call it. It's more to do with thinking and common sense. The internet can make you loads of money and it can finish you off quite quickly too.


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*



> James Cameron recently heard Requiem Pro in 5.1 and claimed it was the best live choir he ever heard - and in all honesty - that is where we are at. Yet we are working on the Requiem Pro update, which involves a substantial redesign in several ways. But we are also committed to creating- and supporting new products.



Well, Cameron doesn't have to play and handle it, he just listens to the sound. So, he won't notice an update! :roll: 

It's plain simple: Soundiron got the light Version, made Venus and Mars (which I already bought for an amazing price!!!) and finally made possible, what i missed in the original Requiem and Liberis release: Tempo-Synch and playing melodic lines in the chants in one patch + other innovations. Of course they could do that more easily, because they profited from this innovation for making Requiem light more valuable and also for their new choir libraries.
But the marketing perspective does not excuse the way more expensive pro-versions to be a year behind the light version. You guys just shouldn't have split the tonehammer choirs in the first place, as the early customers get left behind and obviously [/quote]complain! That was certainly to be expected expected with a situation like that ...


----------



## StrangeCat (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*



8dio.productions @ Tue Jun 19 said:


> *8Dio Basstard*
> 
> *Basstard* is focused on recording the gradual destruction of an orchestral double bass. The library is deep-sampled and highly playable. It probably falls in between the realm of traditional instrument sampling and sound design - that is what happens when you start sampling yourself bowing the instrument with a baseball bat or playing the instruments with a power-drill, modifying it so we could shoot arrows with the deep E string, create sustained notes with grinding forks, play the strings with mallets, grind the bow so hard that it went "bald" within a few strokes etc. All that said it is surprisingly musical and we will post the first demo tomorrow.
> 
> ...



This Awesome Sound design!

Love 8dio's Samples! and Sound Iron!


----------



## MigueldOliveira (Jun 20, 2012)

Maestro77 @ Tue Jun 19 said:


> MaestroRage @ Tue Jun 19 said:
> 
> 
> > literally 2 weeks after Apocalyptic guitar was announced. Yet another product I will not be supporting until req and adagio updates .
> ...




+ 1


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*



StrangeCat @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> This Awesome Sound design!
> 
> Love 8dio's Samples! and Sound Iron!



this. is. music

not. sound. design


----------



## StrangeCat (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*



Gabriel Oliveira @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> StrangeCat @ Wed Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > This Awesome Sound design!
> ...




>8o 
music what the hell is that?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*



StrangeCat @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> >8o
> music what the hell is that?



is that thing you "care too much about the notes"... 8)


----------



## Maestro77 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

It's obvious from all these responses that 8Dio needs to put in some work towards repairing their customer service reputation. It's gotten to the point where potential customers are boycotting ALL their releases, no matter how much they like them. Most serious composers visit blogs like this on a regular basis for helpful opinions. I can only imagine how much damage these threads are doing to 8Dio's sales.

It's also obvious, from his response, that Troels disagrees with everyone and doesn't understand why we all think this way. The tone of his response is more of a "here are all the reasons why you're wrong..." instead of "hey guys, really sorry for all the flubs - we're working hard to make it up to you." Being more friendly and less inflammatory would be a good start towards repairing the rep.

Btw, re-posting the Cameron line is funny indeed. As others have already said, Cameron is a director, not a composer. He's never sat down and played Requiem and would have no idea how difficult it is to get the library to sound good. The library sounds great - not denying that. But that's not the point here. The sound my head makes when striking it with a baseball bat might sound great too but since it's a pain to achieve I'm going to stop doing it. Much like I have with Requiem.


----------



## Patrick_Gill (Jun 20, 2012)

Regarding Troel's comment on Cameron.


You guys should probably be asking yourself. If Cameron [being the perfectionist that he is] was THAT impressed by Requiem Pro, what might my clients think about it ?. 

Maybe, I could use this knowledge now to my advantage... possibly to help sweet talk that director/supervisor I'm pitching my music too whilst i'm waiting for updates?... Just saying


----------



## Ztarr (Jun 20, 2012)

Name dropping for the loss....


----------



## Aakaash Rao (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

While I don't own Requiem Pro, I do own Adagio. I'd preordered it a long time ago- January I believe- as I was planning to use it on a score due early April. This of course was when the release date was still February, so I thought I'd have plenty of time. Then the release date was moved several months back, meaning that I wouldn't even receive Adagio before the score was due. So I emailed 8Dio support and asked if I could get a refund on my pre-order in order to buy another string library. No response. I emailed them a second time, citing all of the reasons above. Still nothing. So I was forced to use EWQLSO strings on the score. Don't get me wrong- they're not bad by any means- but they don't hold a candle to LASS, HS, CS2, etc.

Adagio came out a while ago. While I like the majority of the patches, there are a large number of scripting and programming bugs. One time, I literally had to transpose my entire project into a different key so I could get Adagio to play the melody right, as the legato transition between two notes was entirely broken. I thought the whole reason that they delayed the release was to FIX issues like the one above.

My conclusion is that while the samples themselves are very, very good (and in Troels' hands absolutely extraordinary) the abysmal customer support means that it's just not worth it. As tempting as they are, I won't be purchasing any 8Dio products until the issues with the current ones are fixed and the customer support improves.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so glad that I didn't jump on that adagio-wagon...


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

Blimey chaps. Honestly! 

All this grief you're giving 8DIO is seriously harsh in my opinion. IIRC Requiem Pro was released in Autumn 2010 yes? I can tell you it was all over the NFS Shift 2 Unleashed score that we did at the end of that year. It's all over a Ferrari game I've just finished for Atari recently too, and countless other friend's scores in the last 12 months or so. To say it's unusable is simply untrue. 

To be honest, I'm not sure what you chaps expect ... but this library that was released 18 months or so ago (maybe even close to 2 years ago I forget now) is still great. All IMVHO of course.

Maybe you'll like to go back to the good old days of Tascam Portastudios? 

Cheers


----------



## Aakaash Rao (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

Stephen,

I don't believe anyone was saying that Requiem was unusable, only that it has a LOT of unresolved issues. One would expect a bit more support on a product released 1.5-2 years ago. SoundIron has provided several free updates to Requiem Lite(which I own) which, according to many people here, makes Lite more versatile in many ways than Pro. Namely timestretching.

But again, my earlier post was not in reference to Requiem; it was about Adagio and 8Dio's customer support. They gave us a release date of February and started accepting pre-orders, so when they moved the release date back by several months it should have been perfectly within my rights to ask for a refund...or at least a response!


----------



## bennis (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*



Folmann @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> Lets see ... 8DIO released a 2500 sample Glass Marimba freebie ... Updated Songwriting Guitar with twice as many samples based on customer request ... Updated Studio Solo Violin to 1.1 within a week of release ... Did RMX upgrades for Rhythmic Aura 1 and 2 ... Updated Legacy piano to 1.1 two weeks after release ... working on massive 1.1 update for Adagio, which is a hardcore undertaking ...
> 
> Let me restate we are committed to updating Requiem Pro, but we are also committed to making- and supporting new products. James Cameron recently heard Requiem Pro in 5.1 and claimed it was the best live choir he ever heard - and in all honesty - that is where we are at. Yet we are working on the Requiem Pro update, which involves a substantial redesign in several ways. But we are also committed to creating- and supporting new products.


Follman why is 1.1 a hardcore undertaking?? But you had 3 months extra for adagio which you said to 'make it perfect'... if a patch to fix things that should be in the release are a hardcore undertaking, perhaps the need is to wait a little longer before announcing and taking money for products...? as it stand you had peoples money since the start of this year for something that is still feature incomplete and broken (you admit yourself with the list of things in update) - really basic thing like legato patches have no release samples! volumes level are all over the place.. What kind of response do you expect when you late to deliver on products and updates for which people already paid for but are releasing new product after product while something people pay for months and months ago is lacking in thing you said it would have? Why was guitar updated on the whim of a customer request and yet Requiem and Adagio which are premium expensive product are not?? You didn't answer why the programmer focus is not Adagio... why is programmer focus not on a product you took considerable amount of money for 6 months ago?

That is great that James Cameron thinks Requiem Pro is the best live choir he has heard... not sure how that is valid to this?? James Camron is a movie director, not a composer and he didn't have to use the product and work with the limitations and issues and bugs. I dont see how his opinion on it realism reflects on anything other than the potential realism...

Mike you can play your baby cry video all you like, but this thread shows more than a few people are disastisfied with the service they are getting from 8dio and are starting to show their dissatisfaction with their wallets. I was a big fan of TH and brought their products but with 8dio I am unhappy and I am not wiling to let companies like this take hundreds of my $$ and get away with buggy unfinished products and bad customer support.

Stephen, I donot think the grief is harsh. I agree requiem is old now and I agree it is usable but this is not the problem. i do not have requiem pro just lite so i cannot contribute to the talk of bugs in it (i can only read, and what i read there are some valid problems that have been ignored). there was a similar problem with this on another product (voxos) where the launch had problems that were buggy and some parts quite unusable... they also got grief for this so it is not just 8dio. The problem is the support and the problem is that 8dio seem more important to release new products than to focus on fixing ones they released that are buggy and shoddy. follmans comments also come across as a little arrogant and not caring to his customers. for example, the requiem one of 'well _____ thinks it sounds amazing so your bugs and issues are not valid' is not a great way to handle your customers.

As you have read people paid money for this Adagio 5-6 months ago now in january and they are yet to get a product that works properly or has the features they were told it would have, or have features that are standard in (low priced) competitors. on top of this they have been handle badly. for example one man who previously commented said he requested a refund twice when told the release date change by 3 months... I had the same problem of emails of refund policy ignored (not only this but then my comments deleted from their fb page and now i am banned from even commenting still). this is all okay though as things like this happen adagio is a BIG project and can understand problems happen. the big thing is that adagio was released over a month ago now and it did not meet expectations for several things. it is buggy and feel rushed and many people having problems and having to do quite drastic work around... a patch was said for release 'late may/early june', it is now late june and nothing heard BUT many products have been released.

so simply - why is the focus not on adagio. the errors in adagio appear as programmer errors. the best thing when releasing a buggy product late that has upset customers is to dedicate to make the product meet their expectations and to remove the bugs. however 8dio released products after this and obviously programmer focus goes onto THEM. also they talk of cello and of follow up library when i think this should not be the case. they should focus on getting the product people paid for in JANUARY up to scratch.

so basically this is not about requiem this is about the product the customer invest in being up to standard and supported. 8dio focus on new products rather than dedicating to making existing things people already paid for as best they can be is bound to receive grief and i dont think it is harsh or unjust.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

+1, bennis.


----------



## Aakaash Rao (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

+1


----------



## Maestro77 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

If I got paid for a job and delivered a finished product that was full of pops and choppy edits, I'd be busting my butt to fix it and get my client a new mix asap. I would certainly not be taking on new projects and releasing them without even _responding_ to client #1, as seems to be the case w/8Dio.

It's pretty telling now that 8Dio can't even post a new release thread on this board without a slew of people chiming in with complaints about other products. Please guys, make amends!


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

Maybe you guys should record your own choir sample library and release it. 

Just a thought.


----------



## MaestroRage (Jun 20, 2012)

Stephen, you are either trying to stir the pot here, or you are seriously not keeping up with everybody else.. 

Next time you have an issue with your car, maybe you should make your own car and release it.


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol I wouldn't put that past Stephen to be honest. Dude knows his way around a car 

Dan


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

.....the little man just can't get ahead.....

o/~


----------



## Patrick_Gill (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

Stephen is definitely good at hiding mics away in them. :wink:


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Jun 20, 2012)

MaestroRage @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> Stephen, you are either trying to stir the pot here, or you are seriously not keeping up with everybody else..
> 
> Next time you have an issue with your car, maybe you should make your own car and release it.



Perspective dear boy. 

You make it sound like there's a cue a mile long outside 8DIO HQ of angry dudes with baseball bats ready to take a swipe and crack some skulls. When in fact it seems to be 3 or 4 anonymous keyboard warriors trying their hardest to ruin someone's business. And that is bollocks. 

There are issues and imperfections with all the libraries I've ever bought. Some issues were/are serious and really restrict use; some you can workaround - a pain in the arse, but workable; some are very minor - most of the decent libraries fall into this category. The issues, such as they are, with Requiem Pro, in my experience, have been very minor over the past 20 months or so of use. And I've got a lot of use out of it believe me. 

But if you want to keep moaning and stalking 8Dio, then that's your issue. Me, well, I'd better get back to writing music. 

Cheers


----------



## clockwiser (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

If everyone were only spending time in composing and don't talk about sample libraries, the important tools thats needed and discuss potential improvement, then forum like this won't exist. 

We are here because we want the best tools possible to help us composing. Everyone are free to say what they genuinely felt about the products. It seems to me that what bennis said was what he truly felt and I do agree. I care about having best tools as much as composing itself.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

Which is great clockwiser....but this wasn't a thread topic regarding product updates, best tools, or composing practices. This was a thread started for a product release.



> But if you want to keep moaning and stalking 8Dio, then that's your issue.


+1


----------



## MigueldOliveira (Jun 20, 2012)

Stephen Baysted @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> You make it sound like there's a cue a mile long outside 8DIO HQ of angry dudes with baseball bats ready to take a swipe and crack some skulls. When in fact it seems to be 3 or 4 anonymous keyboard warriors* trying their hardest to ruin someone's business*.
> 
> But if you want to keep moaning and *stalking 8Dio,* then that's your issue.



??????

Got to love conspiracy-theory enthusiasts


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Jun 20, 2012)

MigueldOliveira @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> Stephen Baysted @ Wed Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > You make it sound like there's a cue a mile long outside 8DIO HQ of angry dudes with baseball bats ready to take a swipe and crack some skulls. When in fact it seems to be 3 or 4 anonymous keyboard warriors* trying their hardest to ruin someone's business*.
> ...



Read the forum Miguel. Read the recent 8dio product announcement threads. See any patterns emerge? 

o[])


----------



## MigueldOliveira (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

I must admit I haven't been reading the announcement threads


----------



## Aakaash Rao (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

No one (at least that I've seen) is trying to trash 8Dio. I personally am a big fan of a lot of their libraries. The reason that so many people are irritated every time that 8Dio announces/releases a new product is because the support for older products is simply not there. And it's not just that they don't support old products; Troels himself (whom I respect immensely as a composer) seems to take a dismissive attitude towards customer criticism. I mean, I'm not arguing that Requiem doesn't sound good- it sounds incredible. But when people purchased the product, they expected that the features 8Dio said Requiem had were actually fully operational. According to the majority of Requiem Pro users I've spoken with, there are many bugs and glitches that often prevent full use of the software. Now, this would be fine- I know as well as anyone how hard it is to release a 100% bug-free product from the get-go- but 1.5-2 years without an update to fix these bugs? That goes beyond simple oversight and becomes either laziness or disregard for their customers.

As I posted previously, I'd preordered Adagio back in January-back when the release date was still February- with the intentions of using it for a project due in April. Had I known that the release date would be delayed for several months, I wouldn't have purchased Adagio; I would have purchased another string library to use for the project. When the date was delayed, I sent a polite email to 8Dio citing my reasons above and asking for a refund, and when I didn't receive a response, I sent another one (which also was ignored). In my opinion, it's quite within my right to receive a refund for a product that was erroneously labeled. The fact that I received neither refund nor response is fairly telling.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 20, 2012)

Bennis is correct. His logic makes sense.


----------



## Diffusor (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*



bennis @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> Folmann @ Wed Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see ... 8DIO released a 2500 sample Glass Marimba freebie ... Updated Songwriting Guitar with twice as many samples based on customer request ... Updated Studio Solo Violin to 1.1 within a week of release ... Did RMX upgrades for Rhythmic Aura 1 and 2 ... Updated Legacy piano to 1.1 two weeks after release ... working on massive 1.1 update for Adagio, which is a hardcore undertaking ...
> ...



You could have just done a credit card charge reversal.


----------



## Diffusor (Jun 20, 2012)

Stephen Baysted @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> MaestroRage @ Wed Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen, you are either trying to stir the pot here, or you are seriously not keeping up with everybody else..
> ...



I would say there are legitimate reasons to be concerned here. And I wouldn't limit it to 3 or 4 people. A lot of people have expressed dissatisfaction. People over at Gearslutz.com certainly don't seem to be too happy with the state of Adagio. The violins were basically released in a beta state.


----------



## jleckie (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

What rock did you crawl out from? EVERYTHING is released in a beta state for the last 10 years at least.

Well- ALMOST everything.


----------



## SPOTS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

So according to you it's a reason good enough to accept it and be happy with it? I fully disagree here. 

What I really don't understand (and can't stand) in this thread is Troel's arrogance in his brief and evasive communication. What he is basically saying is "what are you guys complaining about? We have released this and that, plus this and that... and even released a 2500 samples free library. And you guys are still whining?". Honestly, who amongst the Requiem Pro users give a s*** about your free library? All they want is an update for a product they paid long ago which bugs and glitches have never been fixed since.

As far as James Cameron quote, this is totally pointless and of no interest. I too know people in the cinema industry. Who cares? Do I turn to them to ask them what they think of such and such sample library when I look for buying a new one? Or do I turn to pro musicians, experienced users and forums like here instead? So please spare us the names dropping game. That's a pretty lame way to face your customer's legitimate disappointment.

Finally, to pick you on your quote... when you say that James Cameron "recently" heard Requiem Pro in 5.1... I wonder how recent that is actually. You wrote me "the very same line" in an email months back when I was asking you specific questions about Requiem Pro. To which the more instructive and informative answer I can remember was "Requiem Pro is for professionals" (by opposition to Requiem Light).

I remember you said the same thing about Adagio, when you explained that the reason you had to postpone the release multiple times was to make sure it would be perfect from day 1. So I guess you know better...


----------



## Justus (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

Moderators, I would suggest moving this discussing to a new thread.
It's a commercial announcement thread.


----------



## Resoded (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

Basically I feel that the 8dio bashing is a bit unfair. As far as I've heard, the only library with serious flaws and a promised update is Requiem PRO. Adagio is pretty buggy too, but there is a promised, yet again delayed, update coming along. I sincerely doubt that cellos-violas-dbs will make it out this year as they say.

When it comes down to pre-orders, even though I sympathize with the people feeling that they've been fooled, I see them as minor risks. You are asked to give your money (and their website clearly state that there are no reversals) for a library which has not proved itself yet, and what you get in return for taking the risk is a discount. Again, I sympathize, but I find this exchange to be quite clear and not at all complicated. 

Adagio is one of the largest, or possibly the largest undertaking of making strings for the public market and the guys at 8dio severely miscalculated the release date. I agree that they should have been more hesitant to set a date, but my impression isn't that this was done to fool people, but rather them being over excited about their, as they put it, dream project. And again, money isn't gained easily and I'm surprised how people can spend it in advance seemingly not taking the risk into account. Though at the same time, I guess customers do what they always do, complain until compensated, half of it justified and half of it not.

Though as a student of corporate economics, I'm baffled by the lack of response from 8dio. If there's anything the literature stress it's the fact that unhappy customers are way too important to ignore, even though the majority are satisfied.

So I agree that 8dio hasn't handled this exemplary, but at the same time, some of the responses here are exaggerating how "bad" 8dio are. I've only contacted them a couple of times and I'm very happy with the responses I got. I'm also exremely happy with my 8dio purchases.


----------



## paulcole (Jun 21, 2012)

Stephen Baysted @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> Perspective dear boy.
> 
> You make it sound like there's a cue a mile long outside



That's a long cue Stephen! :wink: 

Cottage Industry standards going on here. Although I know some great products that come from cottage industry quality control.

The issue that the sub text of this thread has polarised, is the difference between sample library developers attitude and business plans.

If I walk into M&S to return goods, I'm almost never likely to encounter an almost indignant retort of 'but David Cameron wears this!' right? 

The issue is sales technique and successful companies around the world spend a fortune on customer service training. Even when a lot of their products are bollocks. 

With sample libraries, the issue is ALWAYS going to be that it has to work correctly more or less out of the box and if it doesn't then the updates should come fast and furious.

I don't go into M&S and ask the assistant if this product I'm about to buy is the real deal or is it still in it's beta form do I? If it's on their shelf, or on a sample library companys' virtual shelf, it should be more or less ready to rock.


----------



## jlb (Jun 21, 2012)

Stephen Baysted @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> MaestroRage @ Wed Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen, you are either trying to stir the pot here, or you are seriously not keeping up with everybody else..
> ...



anonymous keyboard warriors, I like that 8) 

jlb


----------



## Kralc (Jun 21, 2012)

Getting this badboy back on track, 8dio posted a new demo, http://soundcloud.com/8dawn/8dio-bassta ... 2778273-by

A unique ethnic vibe, I like it!


----------



## Diffusor (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*



jleckie @ Thu Jun 21 said:


> What rock did you crawl out from? EVERYTHING is released in a beta state for the last 10 years at least.
> 
> Well- ALMOST everything.



haha


Okay, alpha then.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 21, 2012)

It's funny when you think about it really. None of this shit would happen if we could try libraries before we buy them. The world would be a better place :D, hence that decision making would be a hell of alot easier.

It would also be cool if more companies could do beta versions of their libraries before official release to a certain number individuals who sign up, ect. This would narrow down the amount of issues when the product has it's official release. 

I think it's pretty stupid to release a product in beta stage without actually saying it's in the beta stage in the first place. I think it would also get rid of high hopes that the official release is ready to rock and is free of bugs if BETA or "Potential bugs may occur" was mentioned somewhere. I don't have Adagio or the choirs, but the reason I have been chiming in is because these things make me quite frustrated. If the libraries really are so buggy, then I don't understand how the devs them selves just went ahead and released it?? Did they even try the library out to see how many bugs they could pick out before releasing? Or did they just rush it out without really paying much attention to detail? Very confusing indeed. The comments of some devs also push me away with a bland face at times.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Jun 21, 2012)

paulcole @ Thu Jun 21 said:


> Stephen Baysted @ Wed Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Perspective dear boy.
> ...




Aha, you got the gag! - worked 3 ways :D


----------



## mpalenik (Jun 21, 2012)

Stephen Baysted @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> MaestroRage @ Wed Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen, you are either trying to stir the pot here, or you are seriously not keeping up with everybody else..
> ...



Why would 3 or 4 people single out 8dio and try their hardest to ruin it for no reason? On this forum alone, more than 3 or 4 people have complained. Personally, I was very upset with the way Adagio was handled, although I haven't complained since it was released, mainly because I didn't think it would be a productive use of my time. For everyone who has been complaining, there are likely several others who haven't.

I'm sure 8dio has a lot of supporters as well, but that doesn't change the fact that a lot of people are also very upset with them. As many people have pointed out, it's not always just what you do, it's how you say things, as well.

For example, when I lecture physics classes, if you ask students a question, and one of them responds with the wrong answer, you can't say "No, that's wrong. Here's the right answer" because it actually really upsets people and they take it as an insult (and in a past semester, I had gotten complaints about things like that). You have to say something like "Ok, that's a good start let's go into more detail", or "I see where your reasoning was there", or "Ok, that's reasonable, I'd bet most people would say that, but this is a bit tricky".

The point is, when people's concerns are met with e-mails being ignored, posts being deleted off facebook, and the equivalent of "stop whining, guys, we provide awesome products and there's nothing wrong with our support," people are going to be upset. Even if it's true that there's nothing wrong with the products, the update schedule, or the support, that's NOT a good way to treat customers. Every other business knows this and has to deal with it. 8dio isn't being held to a different standard than any other company. Maybe it's an unfair standard, but it's the same unfairness that all customer service has to deal with (I used to run a small business myself in high school and college, and my mom, despite her degree in biology, has a job in customer service). Sometimes it seems to get brushed off by Troels as "I don't need to justify myself to you guys", but customers are exactly the people that businesses have to deal with.

Whatever else Troels may be or whatever else he may consider himself, 8dio is a business.


----------



## KMuzzey (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

I don't have any issues with Requiem or Adagio... honestly, they both work fine for me. Just sayin.

Kerry


----------



## XcesSound (Jun 21, 2012)

paulcole @ Thu Jun 21 said:


> If I walk into M&S to return goods, I'm almost never likely to encounter an almost indignant retort of 'but David Cameron wears this!' right?



Haha, this is one of the most funny thing I've heard in a while. :lol:


----------



## Folmann (Jun 21, 2012)

Guys,

We are listening and will announce the updates for Requiem Pro and Adagio within days. I want to iterate that we are absolutely committed to support, which is reflected in our 1928 piano, studio solo violin, aura 1 and aura 2 RMX upgrades, songwriting guitar 2.0, free Glass Marimba with over 2500 samples etc. We have a full time person doing support alone.

I do want to underline that Adagio has been a major success to us - and we are incredibly excited about the many next volumes. You will be pressed hard to find any A-list composer not using it at this point.

Yet it is sad for us to see reactions like this, since we try to do the very best we can. But if we have to dial back and focus on updates on a few products - then we will do that.

Expect Adagio and Requiem update announcements within a few days.


----------



## Aakaash Rao (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

That's personally all I ask for- well, that and dialing back the condescension a bit. The sample quality and thought that goes into all of 8Dio's products is top-notch; it's just that the lack of updates means that inevitable bugs that plague the library upon release don't get fixed.

Personally, I'm looking forward to the Adagio update- not just because it'll fix Adagio, but because I won't feel like a hypocrite for buying more 8Dio products :D!


----------



## MaestroRage (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*



Aakaash Rao @ Thu Jun 21 said:


> That's personally all I ask for- well, that and dialing back the condescension a bit. The sample quality and thought that goes into all of 8Dio's products is top-notch; it's just that the lack of updates means that inevitable bugs that plague the library upon release don't get fixed.
> 
> Personally, I'm looking forward to the Adagio update- not just because it'll fix Adagio, but because I won't feel like a hypocrite for buying more 8Dio products :D!



+1.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

Troels, you also might want to consider a product name change here. Instead of calling it 8Dio Adagio Requiem Basstard.....maybe just opt for 8Dio Basstard. This product announcement thread seems to have confused some folks....and I suspect that maybe the confusion is the result of product naming Perhaps they thought it was like a bundle thing or something. So, yeah, just 8Dio Basstard.....and not 8Dio Adagio Requiem Basstard. o-[][]-o


----------



## MickGordon (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*



Gabriel Oliveira @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> StrangeCat @ Wed Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > This Awesome Sound design!
> ...



Music is just sound design, with rules.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*



MickGordon @ Thu Jun 21 said:


> Gabriel Oliveira @ Wed Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > StrangeCat @ Wed Jun 20 said:
> ...



i think exactly the opposite: sound design is just music WITHOUT rules (o)


----------



## bennis (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

Glad to hear on the updates Follman. I will be much happier when its ready for downloading and on my hard drives.




Mike Marino @ Thu Jun 21 said:


> Troels, you also might want to consider a product name change here. Instead of calling it 8Dio Adagio Requiem Basstard.....maybe just opt for 8Dio Basstard. This product announcement thread seems to have confused some folks....and I suspect that maybe the confusion is the result of product naming Perhaps they thought it was like a bundle thing or something. So, yeah, just 8Dio Basstard.....and not 8Dio Adagio Requiem Basstard. o-[][]-o


It would probably just be easier to address a customers concerns and issues before it got to this point... if you think some of the stuff that happened is an acceptable way to treat customers (not me, but also what others mention) then youre an idiot as well as an ass.


----------



## Folmann (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

A couple more Basstard demos from the great Kevin Riepl and Pieter Schlosser.

[flash width=300 height=300 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F2135023[/flash]


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*



KMuzzey @ Thu Jun 21 said:


> I don't have any issues with Requiem or Adagio... honestly, they both work fine for me. Just sayin.
> 
> Kerry



You must have a different version of Adagio than me then, or you must be using mainly non-legato patches 8) I think parts of the library are very usable as it is - as said, mostly the more straightforward sustains, short notes, effects etc. And the solo violin also works very well, legato wise. But those ensemble legato patches (Instinct, E.T., pretty much all of them) are pretty problematic.

The problem is mostly with volume on the legato interval samples - I know for me at least, it has made me shy away from using them at all, until the update. I think there are some volume issues on the sustains as well, but those are minor compared to the interval samples. I really hope those have been the focus of Troels + co.'s attention for the update. Fingers crossed 8) 

And if I am wrong, and it is working perfectly well for normal legato playing, I must be doing something wrong - and someone here, please tell me what I am doing wrong


----------



## Folmann (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Simon,

I might as well respond to this, since this thread is muddy anyway. The sad/funny thing about the legato intervals is that we took the decision to raise the volumes before the release, since we felt they sat better in the mix. However based on feedback (including your own) it is now apparent that the volume was indeed too high, which gives some amount of occasional bumps in the legato. We are well aware of this and will totally fix it in the next update. 

More soon on this update and the update of Requiem Pro.


----------



## shakuman (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

Hi Troels.
Would you mind to arrange a naked demo for Basstard ? o/~


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*



> if you think some of the stuff that happened is an acceptable way to treat customers (not me, but also what others mention) then youre an idiot as well as an ass.



Good For You Sir.


----------



## Kralc (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*



shakuman @ Fri Jun 22 said:


> Hi Troels.
> Would you mind to arrange a naked demo for Basstard ? o/~



Bam.
http://soundcloud.com/8dawn/8dio-basstard-opus-22778273


----------



## devastat (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

Really love these demo tracks! Would be very interested to hear more naked versions of these tracks (and a video) to get a better sense of Basstard as an instrument. Can't wait for the release!


----------



## Consona (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

Yea, sounds really nice in contrast to it's name, artwork and techniques used during sampling. :D

Video walkthrough would be a good idea, since it looks like quite complex library.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 22, 2012)

Folmann @ Fri Jun 22 said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> I might as well respond to this, since this thread is muddy anyway. The sad/funny thing about the legato intervals is that we took the decision to raise the volumes before the release, since we felt they sat better in the mix. However based on feedback (including your own) it is now apparent that the volume was indeed too high, which gives some amount of occasional bumps in the legato. We are well aware of this and will totally fix it in the next update.
> 
> More soon on this update and the update of Requiem Pro.



Awesome 8)


----------



## Aakaash Rao (Jun 22, 2012)

Folmann @ Thu Jun 21 said:


> Guys,
> 
> We are listening and will announce the updates for Requiem Pro and Adagio within days. I want to iterate that we are absolutely committed to support, which is reflected in our 1928 piano, studio solo violin, aura 1 and aura 2 RMX upgrades, songwriting guitar 2.0, free Glass Marimba with over 2500 samples etc. We have a full time person doing support alone.
> 
> ...



Exciting news- just hope 8Dio isn't Troelling us about the update. :D


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

Very interesting library Troels! Looking forward to more - Pieter Schlosser's demo is very well done!



Ryan :D


----------



## Diffusor (Jun 22, 2012)

Aakaash Rao @ Fri Jun 22 said:


> Folmann @ Thu Jun 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...



An announcement of an announcement is not troelling.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

A really unique take on sampling the orchestral double bass. Love it.


----------



## Folmann (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

Showing a few of the many articulations in Basstard - the library is 95% multi-samples and 5% groove/tempo-synced sampled. Everything in the video - except the 120 BPM groove - is multi-sampled. Coming Monday - introduction price $99 - full price $129. 

We also got two other major - and warm - announcements on Monday.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounding excellent, Troels, can't wait to get my hands on it  Smart pricing and extraordinary sound. I have a feeling that this + your upcoming dubstep tool will make for a badass combo.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## doctornine (Jul 1, 2012)

Mathazzar @ Fri Jun 29 said:


> Sounding excellent, Troels, can't wait to get my hands on it  Smart pricing and extraordinary sound. I have a feeling that this + your upcoming dubstep tool will make for a badass combo.
> 
> Looking forward to it!



+1.
:mrgreen:


----------



## adg21 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*



Stephen Baysted @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> Blimey chaps. Honestly!
> 
> All this grief you're giving 8DIO is seriously harsh in my opinion. IIRC Requiem Pro was released in Autumn 2010 yes? I can tell you it was all over the NFS Shift 2 Unleashed score that we did at the end of that year. It's all over a Ferrari game I've just finished for Atari recently too, and countless other friend's scores in the last 12 months or so. To say it's unusable is simply untrue.
> 
> ...



Troels worked on NFS Shift 2 too did he not? Just sayin


----------



## Aakaash Rao (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

Well, it's been over a week...any news on that update?


----------



## shakuman (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

Hi Troels.
Today is 2 of july here in UK hurry up please! o[]) 

Shakuman.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*

Why isn't that bastard going in at 99$?


----------



## devastat (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*



Audun Jemtland @ Tue Jul 03 said:


> Why isn't that bastard going in at 99$?



You have to type "firework" into the discount code section.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Basstard: Coming Soon!*



devastat @ Tue Jul 03 said:


> Audun Jemtland @ Tue Jul 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Why isn't that bastard going in at 99$?
> ...


Saw it now.But it said 99$ before any mention of fireworks. So now I thought 99$ - 25$=70$ :D 
Basstards,ripping me off lol

I was hovering the mouse over bundle 0, for a whopping 900$ discount,dooon't have the money though *facepalm*


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 3, 2012)

Downloading...


----------

